# Homemade cottage bacon



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Just thought I would share one of my recent smoking sessions. Cottage bacon made from a pork butt roast.

Ready for the smoker:


After 7 hours smoking:


And sliced the next day:


Ready for the freezer, I use my FoodSaver a lot:


I gave it an overnight rest in the fridge before slicing so it could firm up. I was also out of cure so I grabbed a Buckboard bacon kit from High Mountain Jerky. It isn't bad but next time around I am adding some maple sugar to sweeten it a bit more. Started with a 7 pound bone in roast and finished with 5 1/2 pounds of bacon.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I found it necessary to allow my Buckboard Bacon to rest about a full week following smoking to allow the flavors to mellow a bit. 

What differentiates Buckboard Bacon from Cottage Bacon?
What kind of smoker did you use?

Myself I use the Weber Smokey Mountain Cooker for all of my slow cooks. As a matter of fact, I made some maple cured bacon for the first time using a side of pork (pork belly) - all 12 pounds of it. :bounce:


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Same thing different name. I used my Traeger to smoke it, temps held around 185 the whole time.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Gee, I just finished dinner, but these pictures made me hungry again!

I've got to try it sometime.

mjb.


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

beautiful MaryB! dam thats looking good


----------



## thebeeman (Aug 25, 2009)

Hello folks
Where can I get the cure or recipe for this boston butt. It looks great.
Thanks 
Tommy


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi Mountain Seasonings :: Sausage Seasoning Kits :: Buckboard Bacon Cure

Lots of sporting goods stores also carry it.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

For Buckboard Bacon, checkout this recipe at the Virtual Weber Bullet website. The site provides tons of information concerning meat smoking using Weber's Smokey Mountain Cooker.

I've now begun to cure and smoke my own pork bellies.


----------



## ariphilipson (Aug 13, 2009)

what about a home made cure? what comes in the packet? i've tried two part salt to sugar pluss some other herbs and spices. and how long do you let it smoke for?
thanks


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

You need to use a curing salt of some sort, it comes in the kit, or Morton Tender Quick is one, another is prague powder, insta-cure, etc... Curing Salt : Butcher & Packer


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

I smoked it with the Traeger temp at 180 degrees until the internal temp reached 145 degrees.


----------

